# Zarosaki Wallpapers!



## Reaver Reload (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes, thats right. Zarosaki Wallpapers by yours truly. I will constantly update this thread over time as I make more and more wallpapers. I'm here to spread the Zarosaki love and hopefully get more recruits  These wallpapers will soon be released in Inane and Shannaro releases for the masses.
And I noticed that I haven't seen many specialised Naruto themed wallpapers, most of the wallpapers are just shots of the anime cut out and pasted onto a fancy background. Here's some soft-shaded large + clean format characters. Feedback always appreciated!

Link removed
Kyuubi Naruto, ch 277 spoilers. 1024 x 768.

Link removed
Deidara, ch 247 spoilers. 1280 x 960

Link removed
Kisame, ch 257 spoilers. 1280 x 960

Link removed
Neji Kuushou, ch 256 spoilers. 1280 x 960

Link removed
Gaara, ch 248 spoilers. 1280 x 960

Link removed
Naruto and Gaara, ch 279 spoilers. 1280 x 960

Link removed
Tsunade for the guys, 1600 x 1200

Link removed
Tsunade Closeup, 1280 x 960

Link removed
Female Deidara in a bikini - fanart - 1600 x 1200

Enjoy <3


----------



## VietSnake3 (Sep 29, 2005)

Sup, Reaver Reload!  Long time no see man.  Hahaha.  Those are some awesome wallpapers.  I like how it's all colored like that.  Did you resize those pages?  If you did, what program did you use?  Hey, I was also wondering, will there be that "advanced tutorial" you were mentioned in the basic one you made?  Well... anyways, keep up the work!  

Oh yeah, I just joined Zarosaki last week, in case you didn't know.  Hahaha.  It should be fun coloring all the pages.  ^_^'


----------



## Stiluz (Sep 29, 2005)

You know we love you Reavie


----------



## Sake Hokage (Sep 29, 2005)

those are great!  love the colors


----------



## ReapeR (Sep 29, 2005)

DAamn... awesome wallpapers. Love them! thnx!


----------



## Reaver Reload (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback  And good to see you again, Vietsnake3! Have updated the main post with a -new- page, everybody's favourite sexy shark, Kisame! 

Link removed


----------



## siedhr (Sep 30, 2005)

The Deidara one is great. Well, the others too, but Deidara is the best one. 

How about one with Gaara? Just an idea.


----------



## Reaver Reload (Oct 1, 2005)

Ooh, Gaara eh? I'll do him next. Here's our lovely little Neji doing his signature Kuushou. 
Link removed


----------



## Arima Teppei (Oct 1, 2005)

those are some really great ones I like them alot and think the Neji one is really awsome  keep it up


----------



## VietSnake3 (Oct 1, 2005)

How did you resize the image like that Reaver Reload?


----------



## Reaver Reload (Oct 2, 2005)

I use Illustrator to draw vectors over the original art, and colour it in Photoshop.


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 2, 2005)

looks nice  keep it up


----------



## TEK (Oct 2, 2005)

Awesome wallpapaer. Good job!!!


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 2, 2005)

Gah, absolutely lovely! :amazed

Your coloring is fantabulous and oh-so great. The transition of colors and smooth and everything fits very well. Great job, and I can't wait to see more! 

+Rep


----------



## Reaver Reload (Oct 3, 2005)

Totally bitchin' Gaara wallpaper, as requested 
Enjoy!

*Sennen Goroshi*

[edit] Oops! That was a copy + paste mistake... How careless...


----------



## siedhr (Oct 3, 2005)

Reaver you tease. That's an Itachi cover.


----------



## Reaver Reload (Oct 3, 2005)

Hahaha, oops. That was a copy + paste blunder. That itachi cover was the very first coloured page I ever did. I was so proud of it back then... But gaara in sunset glory is now available for your visual pleasure


----------



## siedhr (Oct 3, 2005)

Oooh, Kazekage Gaara. Niice. That electrical pole in the background looks especially interesting: "Revolution. Down with modern science."


----------



## Kayo (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow looks really cool  Great work!


----------



## Reaver Reload (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's a wallpaper from the latest chapter, 279. So watch out if you haven't read it yet.

279 pg. 16 frame 2

Gaara and Naruto, ch 279 spoilers. 1280 x 960


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 7, 2005)

We luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuv you.


----------



## Lenas (Oct 7, 2005)

Naruto + Gaara = I love you.


----------



## siedhr (Oct 8, 2005)

Great work on the Gaara-Naruto wall. But I'm thinking that perhaps it shouldn't be that dark, since it's supposed to be a joyous event. Sunset-death of sun, sunrise-birth, you get my point.


----------



## Reaver Reload (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi again all, another update this time, everybody's favourite female Hokage.

For the guys:
Azuzu
1600 x 1200

And a closeup - is merely the same image above but less revealing:
Link removed
1280 x 960


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 31, 2005)

wow those look awsome 
*saves 'n reps*


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 1, 2005)

didn't know you guys made wallpapers too XD  good work


----------



## The Exa (Nov 1, 2005)

Only to promote the "real" stuff 

Oh, and we're done with the project any day now! So, be ready.


----------



## Reaver Reload (Nov 20, 2005)

*Naruto 18 years old 2*

Female Deidara in a bikini, fanart styles!
And before you say it - everybody secretly wishes that Deidara is a woman. Don't try to deny it


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 6, 2006)

Awesome Work


----------



## Charles (Feb 6, 2006)

Those are some great wallpapers! Good job!!!


----------



## Blue (Feb 6, 2006)

The Tsunades are absolutely wonderful. I'm using one now. 
Not telling which one. ^.-

Actually, they're all great, but I'm not a big fan of Naruto/Gaara/Neji XD


----------



## Gene (Feb 6, 2006)

I luv you. Dude, those wallpapers are amazing. Great job!

I especially love the Kyuubi Naruto, Neji, and Tsunade ones. And after seeing that Deidara fanart, I'm going to change my guess of Deidara being a girl......


----------



## Miso (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks!

Bikini Deidei is super !


----------



## tninja (Mar 9, 2006)

i like the wallpapers nice


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 9, 2006)

nice images dude


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 9, 2006)

Sooo much.....so great...


----------



## chauronity (Mar 9, 2006)

Pretty funny backgrounds in some of em, but nevertheless, KN1, 2nd Tsunade and Deidara looked awesome, nice wallpapers. I might actually use em *saves*


----------



## Slips (Mar 9, 2006)

Love the Kyuubi Naruto one and the Gaara wall papers. Awesome work


----------



## kknaruto24 (Mar 10, 2006)

cool stuff ^__^


----------

